# How many more consecutive seasons will the Spurs make the playoffs?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Right now, they've been to the playoffs 13 consecutive seasons (longest current streak in the NBA). When do you guys think that streak finally comes to an end?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

what is the nba record for this?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> what is the nba record for this?


Syracuse Nationals/Philadelphia 76ers. They went to the playoffs 22 consecutive seasons, from 1950-1971. They won two titles in that span (1955, 1967).


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I say two more.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Basel said:


> Right now, they've been to the playoffs 13 consecutive seasons (longest current streak in the NBA). When do you guys think that streak finally comes to an end?


NEVAR!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

3 times. Unless they then make some big changes and get fresh faces in, they will drop into the lottery.


----------

